# Pens YOU actually use..



## mikemac (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, so I see LOTS of beautiful pens being shown off (kudos everyone) but when you're slaving away at a desk job (for those of us unlucky enough to still need one) what does the pen you ACTUALLY use look like?

I have a set of 2 I keep handy, (I don't really like the Sierra one, for some reason) and have already had to replace the ink in one of them.

Show us what YOU use.


----------



## Nolan (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is my newest daily user!



<br />


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 12, 2007)

my daily pen

-Peter-


----------



## GBusardo (Sep 12, 2007)

Check this out  

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=25877


----------



## gketell (Sep 12, 2007)

I've refinished it to make it shine better but this is what I am carrying at the moment.





GK


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, it's one of these.. These are all my "daily users" All but the blue Americana on the left are fountain pens, each with a diffrent ink in them.


----------



## rherrell (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't have a pic but I use a Bloodwood Sierra. It's the first pen I made that I let anybody see. It's also the first ca finish I tried.
Cheap gold plating has all but worn off but I won't part with it. The Sierra just seems to fit me better than any other pen.


----------



## Texasbeachbum (Sep 12, 2007)

I use a plastic pen I got from WalMart. I can't afford one of my pens![]


----------



## guts (Sep 12, 2007)

I hardly ever carry the same pen every day and this is what I'll carry tomorrow.


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 12, 2007)

I carry the fountain pen in my pocket. The Sierra pencil and pen I carry in my day planner. 



<br />


----------



## jeffj13 (Sep 12, 2007)

This is my everyday carrying pen.  I also have several Gentleman's fountain pens that sit on my desks, which I also use.





jeff


----------



## stevers (Sep 12, 2007)

I like to carry a cigar, but that may change when I get my first batch of Sierras.


----------



## ahoiberg (Sep 12, 2007)

i use this one for the most part, i've got a case full of older ones that get pulled out from time to time...


----------



## Ratto (Sep 12, 2007)

No picture, but I use a gentlemen's pen that gave me nothing but problems turning and finishing. Then the finish cracked a few months after finishing - refinished. Now the plating has worn off. Kind of grown attached to the pen. 

Dave


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 12, 2007)

Lately, I've been using this one:





It's a big, fun pen. []


----------



## hkstrongside (Sep 13, 2007)

I love this pen!  I carry it around with me almost everywhere I go.  It is a fountain pen which would make most think it would be a mess by the abuse that it goes through.  It has never leaked or even blotted up on the nib.  It always works great!


----------



## underdog (Sep 13, 2007)

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 

I use this one every day. I put a lacquer finish on this since this picture. I've worn the gold finish off, and finally replaced the refill. The lacquer is now flaking in a couple of spots, but I sure like it. I wish Craft Supplies offered it in rhodium or titanium.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 13, 2007)

I am a homebuilder and I carry this pen with me every day.  I am the type of builder who actually gets his hands dirty and this pen has been through hell and back and keeps on ticking!  Yesterday it was dropped from a 19' scissor lift and hit a piece of plywood.  No damage at all!

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br />


----------



## hughbie (Sep 13, 2007)

this is the first cigar i ever made.  i picked the blank just cause i wanted to see what it would look like and when i came in, i went aaaahhhhhhhhh  copper kit would look great and then a week or so later i saw someone on this site with a copper kit and i found out from him where he got it and the rest is history.

i work in a lead acid battery factory in the quality control department and i've used it every day for the last 4 months and there is a slight scratch on the nib end.  that acrylic holds up great to battery acid and all the stuff i get into during the day.

it's copper and rust acrylic from hut and the kit is satin copper from ernie at beartooth.  THANKS GUYS!



<br />


----------



## LouisQC (Sep 13, 2007)

I use these two:

Chrome Baron





and this one in Cocobolo , my 1st fountain pen


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 13, 2007)

I use these.

Redwood burl Jr. Gent FP
<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 

Black Locust burl Jr. Gent RB
<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 

Aromatic Cedar Baron RB (sits on my desk at work)
<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 

Plus a few that were PITH exchanges that I can't find photos of.


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Sep 13, 2007)

My carry pen. Ti-Gold Carbara with cherry burl and CA finish. I have a Parker Gel refill in it. It's a pleasure to use, fits in my pocket and I can twist the finial one-handed, so it's about as convenient as a click-pen. The CA finish and the plating are holding up very well.


----------



## mick (Sep 13, 2007)

This is my everyday carry. I've posted it before. It's African Blackwood with a Bloodwood, Yellowheart, Purpleheart and Paduak Celtic knot. Done up on a Jr Statesman



<br />


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 13, 2007)

Mike, that celtic knot Jr S. inspired a lot of us to make those.
Billy, that Aromatic cedar desk pen is kick-a$$; great pen man!


----------



## Snazzypens (Sep 14, 2007)

Mine is a pink cigar made by curtis that he absolutely hated. I loved with a passion. That my pen and don't nobody try to take it off me. I also have a red whit and black baron made from me from Alan Shaw it just beautiful to write with. These are my favourite pens.
bye Toni


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 14, 2007)

I carry this full size Gentleman made from prarie rattlesnake. Have to admit, the Gent is a bit akward to carry in a shirt pocket, I would really prefer to carry something else. However, this pen has proven to be a great salesman. I have sold pens just by taking it out of my pocket, it's a 'stopper'. Yesterday I got an order for an antler European from a woman who saw this. She is sending me some antler from deer her husband got, it will be a Christmas surprise. Unless I'm doing something 'down and dirty' where this could get lost, I only carry my best work.





<br />


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 14, 2007)

P.S. I'm glad to see that those posted here are great pens. Artists showing off their finest. That's good.


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 14, 2007)

Pen:





<br />

Pencil:





<br />

Chuckie


----------



## gothycdesigns (Sep 15, 2007)

Are most of these pens a Sierra or Baron? Seems to be a populat pen kit. On average what does one seel for? Just a basic range for an idea if its a pen I need to start working on.

Thanks,
Ray
Gothyc Designs


----------



## MainePenMan (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ahoiberg_
> <br />i use this one for the most part, i've got a case full of older ones that get pulled out from time to time...
> 
> I like the pen you posted, looks like a sing I made from Buckthorn burl, what kind of wood is it?
> ...


----------



## MainePenMan (Sep 28, 2007)

[
<br />Here is my newest daily user!

Nice pen, what kind of wood is that?

Tom


----------



## Dave_M (Sep 28, 2007)

This one was never my favorite so I decided to keep it as my pocket pen.  I didn't think it was a show piece that would stir some one's interest, but the more I used it the more I like it.  It's Olive wood with titanium gold hardware.





<br />


----------

